# question on mac pro value



## col127 (Sep 17, 2006)

hey guys!

thinking about selling my mac pro - just don't use it enough to justify it anymore. i barely turn it on!

mac pro
2.8 ghz eight-core intel xeon
10 GB RAM
500GB of drive space
superdrive
nvidia geforce 8800 GT 512 MB

i bought in august 2008 and have three years of apple care on it, so warranty expires august 2011.

mac2sell ballparks this at $3000 CDN. is that about right?

what do you think I can get for it? Thanks


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Special thread for questions like this in the Classified section!


----------



## col127 (Sep 17, 2006)

Okay, thanks... Don't have enough posts for the classifieds unfortunately...


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

no chance of getting $3000. that's insane.

i think you'd be lucky to get $2000. probably $1700-1900 is about right.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

I always check apples refurb section and then drop my price a bit below that!
Buyers then see they save a couple hundred plus the taxes!

John


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

johnnydee said:


> I always check apples refurb section and then drop my price a bit below that!
> Buyers then see they save a couple hundred plus the taxes!
> 
> John


Except in this case there is only 8 months of AppleCare. If it's in the refurb I would drop about $300 below that number. 

A couple of reasons why buyers might fork out as much or more for a three year old MacPro compared to a new iMac. Being able to go with a matte monitor and easily swapped HDs & Video cards are just some of them. 

Closest new comp is around $3600 and a single quad Nehalem is $2600. So think in terms of around $2400. Slightly lower price would get the buyer dual quads instead of the same single quad CPU brand new at $2600. Not sure yours would be any faster than a new single quad Nehalem, but dual quad just sounds neat and might just make the sale for you.


----------



## pylon (Nov 30, 2010)

Why not trade it in against something more up your alley? You'd likely get better value on trade-in than trying to sell outright, no?


----------



## col127 (Sep 17, 2006)

thanks for the feedback. i did stack this up with ram and there is airport extreme, bluetooth + it has apple care. maybe i'll list it mid $2000s .


----------



## cutra (Nov 24, 2009)

I bought mine brand new from someone that won it at a christmas party last year and paid 1700 in sealed box. 
Not sure but you should get that much for it I would say. good luck buddy.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

col127 said:


> hey guys!
> 
> thinking about selling my mac pro - just don't use it enough to justify it anymore. i barely turn it on!
> 
> ...



The specs look okay for an old machine, matches my old backup and I could use a backup to that backup machine, but but at your asking price, as a potential buyer, I would prefer to buy from the most reliable source, to wit, Apple. So I would offer you $ 800 at most, what I could spend taking a huge chance. Includes shipping.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

klokeid said:


> The specs look okay for an old machine, matches my old backup and I could use a backup to that backup machine, but but at your asking price, as a potential buyer, I would prefer to buy from the most reliable source, to wit, Apple. So I would offer you $ 800 at most, what I could spend taking a huge chance. Includes shipping.


as insane as asking $3000 for that machine is, offering $800 is even more so.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

i-rui said:


> as insane as asking $3000 for that machine is, offering $800 is even more so.


+1, that's a ridiculous low ball offer... I could get more than that for my gen 1.1 quad 2.66 Mac Pro.


----------

